# Keeping Kits Warm *HELP*



## BYJR1434 (Jan 12, 2013)

ok so i have two fw does due this week and its in the 20's all week, i have straw, pine shavings and of course they will pull fur. Im still concerned though, they have no wind factor but its just cold as hell. i know they can handle it but this is my first litter from these girls and i want to do everything possible to make sure i dont lose any kits. you could say im overly excited and worried lol if you have any advice or any info from past experiences it would be much appreciated. at the moment im developing a plan on how i could bring em in for a week or so but i really dont want to have but whatever it takes. thanks in advance


----------



## Citylife (Jan 12, 2013)

Well I hope your first litter turns out well.  I am in Missouri where are you?  Are they in hanging cages or wood hutches?  
Location of where you have them is very helpfull.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 12, 2013)

wire cages, Wind isnt a factor. im in oregon. i will put a piece of wood under the nest box and ive covered the cages to kinda insulate em.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 12, 2013)

We put the nest box in with mothers the morning of the 28th day filled with straw, wood shavings, shredded paper, or a combo of a couple of them.  My rabbits are now in a small garage sized building that is insulated but due to circumstance I have still lost kits.  I look forward to hearing more.
One thing........  a rabbit kit, is NOT dead, until it is WARM DEAD.  Cold Dead........ is just Cold.  Not always DEAD.  If I go out and find cold dead kits, I jam them into warm spots and run in the house to warm them.  If I would have known this when I got into rabbits......... I would have had much more success.  
And....... in the winter........ use Wood nest boxes!  Do Not use metal.
All new moms do not succeed.  But, I have had several.  Hope your girls do well.  I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 12, 2013)

BYJR1434 said:
			
		

> wire cages, Wind isnt a factor. im in oregon. i will put a piece of wood under the nest box and ive covered the cages to kinda insulate em.


Are they in some kind of shelter besides the cage?  Meaning a shed, garage, or something.  When I first got into rabbits I had mine in hanging cages in a 3 sided shed.  I lost a lot of kits in the winter time.  I loose a lot less now.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 12, 2013)

no, they arent in an enclosure. Hopefully in the future. Im sure and hope theyll do ok. Thanks for the help. Ill keep you updated throughout the week.
Thanks again.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Firts time moms you never know.  
I'm near the oregon coast and its cold here.  I just had a rabbit have a litter and so far they are okay. Only three, but they seem to be doing okay. Most of the time they are fine as long as they have plenty of rabbit fur to burrow in.  
If you can do so maybe move the cage into a garage.  That will maybe help with your peace of mind.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 12, 2013)

BYJR1434 said:
			
		

> no, they arent in an enclosure. Hopefully in the future. Im sure and hope theyll do ok. Thanks for the help. Ill keep you updated throughout the week.
> Thanks again.


If not in an enclosure you will want to make sure they have wood nest boxes with plenty of straw.  Cover with tarps on 3 sides if possible (or plywood and tarps), you can also put straw on top of cages and then tarp.  Kits normally arrive on the 31st day.  Good luck to you.  New kits are always exciting!


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 12, 2013)

@alsea1 ha my garage is just as cold lol thanks guys, 
i think ive got a plan now.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2013)

I used to have rabbits. When my does were kindling in cold weather, I placed the clamp on auto light with the aluminum reflector on top of the cage. The reflector sent the heat downward on the kits, it was outside of the cage and the doe couldn't get to it to chew it up. Babies stayed warm and alive. 

And what Citylife said about dead kits. Oftentimes a doe will drag a kit out on the wire and you find a cold non-moving kit. I always tucked it into my bra while I went about my chores. I would turn it over and warm the other side and soon it would be squirming and making tiny mewling noises. Then momma doe got her baby back!


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 16, 2013)

alrighty, I decided to bring them inside. The nest boxes are in and there doing good. if im gonna lose any kits i dont want the cold to be a factor. for my peace of mind lol 
what day do your guys' does usually kindle? some say on day 30 some say 33, i think mine are on schedule for saturday but just curious.


----------



## mlongworth (Jan 16, 2013)

In my experience each doe is different. But I think all of mine were done between 29 and 31.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 16, 2013)

Most of mine seem to kindle at 31 days.  I believe the longest we have gone is 32 days.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 20, 2013)

ok quick update, its day 32 according to when the breeder told me she bred her, qhich was dec 19th i picked em up the 21st. Neither of the does have kindled, the youngest first time mom i think skipped or didnt get bred. But the 1 and a half year old just started pulling fur and building her nest, so i think shes still gonna kindle, maybe she bred her again on the 20th and thats when she took idk. but im hopeful yet!


----------



## Citylife (Jan 20, 2013)

Yup.......... sounds like she will kindle today or tonight.  Thats great! 
As for the other one, they can have babies in there up to 35 days.  If no babies...  I say rebreed her on the 36th. 
Look forward to the updates.


----------



## nawma (Feb 4, 2013)

I did not know that cold dead babies were not necessarily dead. Oh man wish I had known that a few months ago. Good luck!


----------



## BYJR1434 (Feb 4, 2013)

ya, one of my des had her litter on the wire and they were all cold and brely moving but i warmed em up and all survived.


----------

